# Innova dog food



## Dona_Bernardi (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you ever reviewed Chicken Soup brand?


----------



## dogfood_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

Not yet. It is on the list and should be completed this week. Is that would you feed your dogs?


----------



## sherellyn (Jan 21, 2009)

What about the Innova EVO dog foods? Will you review them? Apparently they're the same but minus the grains like barley and brown rice. I've only seen them reviewed on other sites though and cannot be sure if those ingredient lists were factual. Thanks.


----------



## Helen3 (May 28, 2009)

You might want to review Honest Kitchen out of San Diego. It seems to be an excellent dehydrated human grade dog food but is very expensive. Our chessie LOVES it. Most vets don't seem to know about it.


----------



## steve (Sep 29, 2009)

Innova is the original natural pet food with no recalls, high caloric density which is made by themselves in Nebraska not ghost made by someone else. People have to understand the difference between high caloric foods (innova) and low caloric foods(chicken soup) which seem to have the same ingredients.


----------



## Barbara1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I am looking for a good dog food for my 3 year ole Westie who has some skin allergies.


----------



## Erik_Dainel (Dec 9, 2009)

Life's Abundance is a great dog food with no recalls and has been on the market for 10 years. The food is made every other day, USDA insp, no corn, wheat, or soy. It reduces shedding, stop allergies, reduces waste and odor. Also fruits, veggies, 150,000,000 probiotics and it's delivered to your door. Once you try it won't be interested in anyother food!!! All products are human grade and money back gaurentee!!!


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone know why their website is not showing the ingredient lists on any of it's products anymore? I sure hope they are not doing the corporate shuffle and getting ready to switch up their formulas and cheapen them up a little bit.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

There is a class action suit against innova for false advertising.http://hubpages.com/hub/Innova-EVO-Red-Meat-Large-Bite-Dry-Healthy-Dog-Foods-Pet-Food-Danger-Gauge


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

There is a class action suit against Innova for false advertising.Sorry that last address was wrong!! http://hubpages.com/hub/Innova-Large-Breed-Puppy-Dry-Healthy-Dog-Foods-Pet-Food-Danger-Gauge


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Kinda off subject but being a German Shepherd lover a vet (317 combat engineers 1970-1975) this brought tears to my eyes

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/130136-war-dogs-remembered-decades-later.html


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This ones faster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3dQSdR5LwA


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info about the lawsuit Michelle, I'll keep my eyes peeled on them now since this is one of the brands I currently switch into my dog's rotation. I notice whomever posted the minus 1 for potatoes in dog food on that site kind of went along the lines of some of my posts about potato being no better than grains in dog food. But I'm not opening that can of worms up again, we are all entitled to our opinion about what's best for our pets right. But thanks for that info about the law suit going against them.


----------



## Michelle7 (Feb 15, 2010)

Antonio, I saw that about the potato also.Dog need some carbs if you are feeding grain free!!Plus potato also adds some protein also,not as high quality as real meat,but I would rather have my dog eat a potato any day over some of these toxic ingredients!! The last time I checked potatoes are human grade food.


----------



## Michelle7 (Feb 15, 2010)

Jess, THANK YOU for your years of service!! I can only imagine how hard that was!! What terrible things you must have seen!! You are a true AMERICAN HERO!! The American people owe their lives and freedoms to our men and women who serve our country!! I watched that video,very touching!!Then someone commented that the dogs were left behind after the war was over!! Is that true??? If it is that is a SHAME!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Lets play,,, jack up your price. Wow I just bought some dog food and was thinking about replacing Cali. Natural with Innova. I am not thinking about it anymore. Evo went up to 67 from 65, Innova red went up to 65, Innova LBP up to 62. I was done right then and there didn't even look at the rest of their line. Good ole Orijen Large breed Puppy stays firm at 57. If Cali. Natural went up I'll replace that with Fromm or Wellness or ??. Yes Eric, I am looking for something a little easier on the pocket book for Tony's breakfast meal. Maybe even Heath Wise Lamb(more meat than the chicken), well see, got about a week to make up my mind. He can't do Costco or Merrick he gets diarrhea.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This is there second price increase in 3 months.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say you'll see an increase in the price of Orijen Large Breed Puppy on your suppliers next shipment.


Evo is $57 around here for Chicken/Turkey

Don't forget, Evo has the lowest feed amount saving you money.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey look Additional comments at the bottom, geez I wonder how much this is?? 80% meat?

Petcurean - Go Natural Grain Free 
Main Ingredients:
Chicken meal, chicken, turkey, turkey meal, potato, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols (vit. E), 
Lesser Ingredients:
Herring meal, peas, tomato pomace, natural flavour, salmon, duck, salmon meal, duck meal, salmon oil, whole dried egg, flax seed oil, brewer�s yeast, pea fibre, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, taurine, choline chloride, chicory root extract, mannanoligosaccharides, pumpkin, apples, carrots, bananas, blueberries, cranberries, lentil beans, broccoli, spinach, cottage cheese, alfalfa sprouts, protease, lipase, garlic, lactobacillus acidophilus, lactobacillus casei, enterococcus faecium, bifido-bacterium thermophilum, vitamins (vit. E, vit. C, niacin, inositol, vit. A, thiamine mononitrate, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, vit. K, beta-carotene, vit. D3, folic acid, biotin, vit. B12), minerals (zinc proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), ascorbyl-polyphosphate, yucca schidigera extract, dried rosemary 
Protein min:
42% Fat min:
20% Fiber max:
2.5% Moisture max:
10% Ash max:
n/a% 
Caloric density? 4,250 kcal/kg and 446 kcal/cup 
Single-source meat formula? No, contains chicken, turkey, duck, fish and egg. 
High-Protein/Low-Carb formula? Yes 
Menadione used as a supplement? No 
Product Website: Go! Natural Grain Free 
Additional comments:
- Manufacturer cites a meat content of 80% total.
- AAFCO Nutritional Adequacy Statement: All Life Stages


----------



## c.drabant (Apr 9, 2010)

I know that Evo is the best bang for your buck and it gives better results than Orijen. 

Orijen did do a price increase JESS about about august-september same time as ingredient changed.

Anyways Evo gives much better results and feed less. Like I said best bang for your buck


----------



## c.drabant (Apr 9, 2010)

Michelle I hate when people talk about class action suits, most of the time its companies tring to bash other companies. They have not changed their ingredients even though they have changed packaging. Unlike other companies I know ORIJEN. Didnt Orijen kill a bunch a cats in Australia, since you want to play these games.

I give my dogs Evo red meat. I personally would like everyone to go on raw, but I know thats not going to happen, but the more the merrier. I am very informed about dog foods and I wouldnt give my dogs crap.


----------



## Peter_Ronaldson (Mar 21, 2011)

i agree,
i feed my dogs the new evo fish. wow......my dogs look incredible .
try this food its great!! just dont over feed be carefull since this has the most meat content and lowest carbs on the market. well worth the $ since your daily feedings cost practicly nothing.
evo's best food


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess CHECK OUT what this crazy lady is saying about Orijen-it's like 2 posts up-C drabant is her name.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah I know, just a rumor starter most likely someone affilated with abady foods. You should have seen how this clown used to go after Orijen there, then would talk about how great abady is. LOL, USED TO GET PRETTY FUNNY and everyone was PM behind his back. This same clown said he was a vet in another post.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Funny thing about this guy is I have been feeding Orijen since June and he says they had a price increse in Aug-Sept, LOL. IT'S BEEN THE SAME PRICE SINCE MAY-JUNE. You know I like EVO but not for 10 bucks more a bag. Same thing with Core, way to spendy. Like I said I was gonna change fron C.N. to Innova but they jacked up there price, AGAIN. I haven't looked at the price of C.N but if they did jack up their price I'll be looking else where. I also heard the big thing is to make smaller bags and then they hope no one notices. The whole industry is getting pretty sleezy with way the ""economy is"". They should be looking at lowering some of these overpaid CEO's wages instead of giving them rasies and jacking up prices.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I went to the pet store today and they had a huge supply of Orijen-it was not my usual store which doesn't even carry it.Anyway it was only like 25 bucks for a 15 pound bag-I thought that was really reasonable.I didn't get any though,I think I will try it when my puppy gets bigger.They didn't carry Acana though which I thought was weird because it's made by the same company.Also Before Grain is 37 dollars for a 25 pound bag in my area it's like 60 something on Merrick's website-which I think is outrageous considering how cheap it is a the store.I'm not sure how much it is in your area.You would be in heaven-lol there was Orijen every where!! I know some people say that they have trouble getting it in some areas,one person said that they are on a call list when it comes in to their store.After the pet store I came home to find my Lab throwing up this real think slimey spit and she had labored breathing and her belly was all bloated-I spent the rest of the afternoon at the emergency vet clinic.They came up with a diagnosis of Gastroenteritis,She really scared the hell out of me- I thought she had bloat.Thank god she didn't!!!WHEW!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Both are very good prices. Glad to hear your dog was just trying to keep you on your feet. Merrick still has not responded to my e mail, I would never feed their food. They are the ""ONLY"" company that I have contacted that has "not" responded and I have contacted at least 25. Cheesey company as far as I am concerned. Sorry Eric but this company is as bush league as it gets and I would never trust them.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I've used Merrick canned (5 star Entrees) but haven't used it for over a year now. I also used Turducken and Grammy's Pot Pie kibble, but that was like 2 years ago and only used them for a month or so.

Only thing in my doggie pantry currently from Merrick is Bully Stix. 100% beef tendon.


----------



## Peter_Ronaldson (Mar 21, 2011)

Heys it true about Orijen and the animals that died in Australia. If you type into the web it is all other it. I dont think it is a rumor I aked the people from Orijen and they said it did happen in the past. I heard it was the process of how the food enters Austarlia, but dont other dog food companies enter Australia the same way. I never heard of anything with the other dog food companies. I used to feed my dog Acana is it the same with them. Where do you guys live getting orijen so cheap. Why are you guys on the Evo forum talking about Orijen and Acana, shouldn't you be on the Orijen forum.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess-If you call Merrick they will answer any questions that you have.They really aren't very good about answering e-mails,I have e mailed them before but it did take a long time to get an answer.I called them the other day to inquire about the calcium level in Before Grain they told me it is 2.12,it's below the highest recommended level of 3,but I feel that is a little too high for a large breed puppy.I'm going to take a look at Whole earth farms puppy food,since their puppy plate is also kind of high in calcium for a lbp.I still think they are a good company and Trinity really loves their Turducken.But for the next few days she is on Boiled chicken and rice,which reminds me I have to go to the store.


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi guys,
I want to feed my two Puppies grain free. My only choice is Evo from naturapet, the company that makes Innova, I have a 3 month old Great dane puppy and 6 month old labrador. But the high protien 42% content and calcium is 2.21, which concerns me. Right now they are in Canidae Als and doing good, but I want to give them the best grain free. Even Orijen has high levels of both. I need a proper advice from you guys.
Thanks a million


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Orijen has less calcium, less fat and less calories than Evo. Check out Orijen Large Breed Puppy and Orijen 6 Fish.

Evo is a fantastic food though, I just don't give it to my puppy.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

Orijen does not have high levels of Ca, just protein, which is not a real issue with large breed pups. the only studies that concluded high protein was detrimental at all was done on rodents and used corn gluten as the protein source.

if you are feeding canidae grain free als, their Ca is around 2% as fed (if i recall). my opinion is that your grain free choices for a pup are really limited to orijen.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

derek, YOUR RIGHT, as long as the protein is coming from a meat source it is fine for puppies. That low protein is old outdated information. It was based on protein coming from sources other than meat. I don't believe Evo makes a puppy food but Innova Large breed puppy is a very good food, just a little spendy for what your getting. In my location it is more than Orijen L.B.P and 10-11 dollars more than their regular puppy. Kinda funny isn't it?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hameed, that is not the only one. Acana, Artemis, Orijen, Taste of the Wild, Horizon Legacy, Instinct, Merick before grain all have a grain free food and there are more. Here is a link to Dog food anaysis who have them as 5 or 6 star foods. Look around they tell you which ones are grain free. Now they might not have puppy food but I know Horizon does and I started to feed some of the T.O.T.W to my GSD when he was around 7-8 months old.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

yes there are other grain free choices, but all of them that i have been able to confirm have at least 2% max Calcium (as fed), so id still say they are unsuitable for the large breed pups that Hameed was asking about. if using them as just a fraction of the diet, then this would reduce the effects of them being higher in Ca.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey derek have you ever been to this site? It's a good one. Look around on the left side lots of cool info.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=protein_myth


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

yep, ive read that site cover to cover, along with everything at dogaware.com as well. lots of good info there.


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you jess, eric and derek. the reason I said evo is its the only grain free avilable in my store other than canidae grain free, which i have not yet tried, since calcium is a problem I think i will go with canidae grain free until they grow up like 9 months or so.But i will buy the smallest bag of evo and give it once in a while to by dogs. Thank you for your time guys it was very help full.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hameed, actually the canidae grain free is at 2% Calcium as fed (you have to click on the nutrient analysis link on the canidae website page for the grain free), which is as high as many other grainless foods. if there are no Orijen retailers around you--you can check at: http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/storeLocator/
...then imo its better to just forego grainless kibble until about a year.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Keep a eye out for my findings on the use of ethoxyquin by dog food manufacters, because Canidae had the highest numbers of it's use that I could find and the numbers came from them. So just be sure the product you use from them does not contain fish meal.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It's interesting to me you guys are so worried Calcium and protein numbers, but you totally over look a posion like ethoxyquin. Which is way more dangerous than all the other crap put together. My GSD dog did great on Cal. Natural puppy and Innova L.B.P, he is still feed Cal. Nat. in the AM and now Orijen at night. Once again I well say, watch out for fish meal.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

im not worried about protein numbers at all (see my post above). however, the evidence of the effects excess Ca can have on large breed pups is compelling. Ethoxyquin does concern me, which is why i wont feed a food where manufacturers use food preserved with it. there are no definitive studies (to this point) that the amount of E left in dog food at the end of the cooking process is significant enough to harm canines in the long run. nevertheless, i choose to stay away from it to be safe.
interesting to note, ethoxyquin is not even banned from use in human foods..it is actually used in some fruits & in spices. (it still doesnt mean it wont cause harm in the long run.)

E has not been shown to cause any acute effects on dogs at the levels allowed in pet food, but the real concern is the possible carcinogenic effects over long periods of time.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, I came across that info on the big bad E and it's link. It's really funny because Wellness was the only American manufacture that I could verify that had the special permit.. 

AAFCO: The clean, rendered, dried ground tissue of undecomposed whole fish or fish cuttings, either or both, with or without the extraction of part of the oil. 

Like with all other animal sources, if a type isn't specified, you never know what type or quality of fish is used.
According to US Coast Guard regulations, all fish meal not destined for human consumption must be conserved with Ethoxyquin (unless the manufacturer has a special permit). This preservative is banned from use in foods for human consumption except for the use of very small quantities as a color preservative for spices. So unless the manufacturer either presents a permit or states "human grade" fish or fish meal is used, you can be pretty sure Ethoxyquin is present in the food even if it is not listed. 


http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Even though these are my findings I really truly only believe Champion, Horizon, Naturapet and Petcurean are the only ones who do not use Ethoxyquin or should I say their suppliers. Many dog foods do not contain fish meal(such as Naturapet) so their is no worry. Now any fish meal can fall into this group, salmon meal would be a good example.

These are the manufacture that say on their websites or were very assertive about them or their suppliers not using Ethoxyquin and I tend to believe them. Some say they use Vitamin E and botanical extract some Naturox some mixed Tocopherols & some weren’t very clear.
Champion - Orijen & Acana (Canada)
Naturapet - Evo, Innova, Cali. Natural & Health Wise (They do not use fish meal)
Fromm
Petcurean-Go & Now
Horizon
Natures Variety
TimberWolf
Nature's Logic
Wellness - They have a special permit & it was verified.
The following could not be confirmed in any way.
Evanders ??? Not sure because they only mention canned food.
Breeders Choice ??- Not really sure - (Avoderm,Pinnacle,Advance &Active)
The following admitted to its use by their suppliers and I was able to find low numbers in their food.
Blue Buffalo, did not admit to its use but I feel their suppliers use it.
Natural Balance
Taste of the Wild
Solid Gold, In June they say they well have a supplier who doesn’t use it.
The following gave me a big run around or other reasons that weren’t truthful.
Diamond for the most part has suppliers who use it to include Kirkland brand.
Aretmis
Canidae
Chicken Soup
Eukanuba
These clowns just did not respond.
Merrick


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-as I have stated before-I really don't worry about Ethoxyquin,because I don't use formulas with Fish meal.Most of the Merrick recipes that do contain fish ARE NOT in Meal form.So I don't really worry about it-also most of these companies that have their products out sourced really don't have a clue what is really being put into their foods.Look at what just happened to BB recently with their manufacturer.I just feel that companies that don't bother to make their own foods-aren't really that trustworthy.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have no idea what is going on with Naturapet, but they have rasied their prices ""again"" every single product except Innova Adult went up. Cal. Natural, Heath Wise and Evo. It is the THIRD price increase from this company since July and the last increase was like 3 weeks ago. And it is the company raising prices, which I was informed by the store manager. This well be my last bag of Cal. Natrual because a 29 lb bag is now pushing 50 bucks. It's really to bad that this company thinks they should raise their prices when the economy is so bad. A can of their puppy used to be 1.85 now it is 2.10 a pretty big jump. I could have understood a dime. It really is to bad this company has to be run by greedy CEO's. Whats next with these guys smaller bags and a new ingredient list ?? Oh and for you who think it is going to happen to Orijen think again. The manager of the store says she has heard nothing about a price increase from them.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I would venture to guess that it is not Natura but the wholesaler your pet store is purchasing from. 

My price hasn't gone up on Orijen or Evo.

You do know it is cheaper to buy this stuff online.....right? Free shipping is everywhere. These guys run free shipping here and there. Just stock up when they do 

Petfooddirect, heartypet, k9cuisine


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

This just in.....

Proctor and Gamble just purchased Innova.

Say goodbye to Innova, Evo, Cali Natural, Healthwise and Karma.


I'd say I'm on my last bag of Evo. Orijen and Honest Kitchen for me!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Eric-where did you get that info about Innova? Also a couple of weeks ago you said that Orijen is no longer using Citric Acid as a preservative-I could not find that info on their website.I was wondering where you got that info also-I am going to by some Orijen.Also I was wondering if you know what the rules are with dog food coming into the United States from Canada-I know that Australia makes them "Nuke" the food upon entry-the reason that Orijen is no longer available in Australia.I figured that you would either know that info or could find it.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Michelle:

Here is the deal on Proctor and Gamble aquiring Natura Pet
http://www.pginvestor.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=104574&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1422726&highlight=

Proctor and Gamble also owns Iams and Eukanuba. It's anybodys guess as to what will happen, but I look for P&G to mass market the Natura products and get them into big box pet stores to go head to head with Wellness on the grand marketing scale. I don't look for them to change where they produce the food, but keep an eye out for ingredient changes. My guess would be minor changes that affect the bottom line. It will be interesting to watch and see what happens. I remember when Wellness was a quality product, now it's just overpriced, middle of the road food. It's my hope that P&G keeps the quality and integrity of the Natura Pet line.

As far as Orijen no longer using citric acid as a preservative, I spoke with a Champion Pet Foods Representative about 3 weeks ago now. Because of peoples concerns, they stopped using it as of January 2010. They are NOT updating their website until their current supply of food bags are used up. The NEW supply of food bags will no longer have "preserved with citric acid" printed on them and at that time, they will update the website.

Trade between the US and Canada is easy. I never understood the Australia thing, but we do not have those concerns here.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I sent them an email and this would be very bad news if true. Because in a year they would be just be another middle of the road dog food. I wonger if all these prices I have seen are because of finacial issues/bad management.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I sent them an email and this would be very bad news if true. Because in a year they would be just be another middle of the road dog food. I wonger if all these prices I have seen are because of financial issues/bad management.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

It's a shame that they sold Natura to Procter & Gamble they will probably ruin the products-we will have to wait and see.Also I would never buy from them,they torture animals by keeping them in small cages and doing experiments on them.I saw the video of the Beagles with chunks cut out of their legs all laid out on a filthy floor trying to wake up from the their "operation". I think they should be shut down for animal abuse.And I would never fund their abuse and cruelty by buying their dog food.Since I saw that video I have not bought their people products either.I would rather buy store brands or other brands.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's a link to prove what I said about Procter & Gamble the makers of Iams.they really do torture animals.I don't know how anyone could watch this video and continue to buy their products. https://secure.peta.org/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=611 All the people who do these terrible things to animals will some day have to answer to god-who made us all.Also before you take your pet to a shelter for some lame reason-please don't alot of these medical testing labs have contracts with shelters and thats where your pet might end up or they may be euthanized for no reason other than their time was up and nobody wanted them.Please if you can no longer keep your pet put an ad in the paper or give it to someone you can trust they will have a better chance that way.Also their is more stuff to look at. http://www.iamscruelty.com/iams-feat-nocontract.asp


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw this news earlier http://www.pginvestor.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=104574&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1422726 I think we can now safely say the dog food business is pretty much the way I've stated before. I bunch of crap.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It's hard to state a case for them isn't it. Big business + capitalisum = a bummer for us small folk and our animals. And why would we think a goverment who thinks illegals are more important that it's "own citizens" would help out. I bought a small bag of Large bite Innova and a small dag of Evo Turkey and Chicken to see how long it takes them to change the formula, most likely they well just lie.

Michelle, it's a real bummer that came from PETA because I can't stand them nor do I believe anything they say. As far as I am concerned they are nothing more than a bunch of total wacko's and I wouldn't doubt that would stage something like this. But I don't doubt this about P&G.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess, you telling me bro, this really sucks. Evo and Innova as well as the California Natural were parts of my rotation, but I'm pretty sure there will be a cut in quality on that now. And since talking with you I actually hate switch my rotation down to 3 removing the Pro Plan temporarily. I'm at the point I'm pretty close to just cooking for my boy.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I am already thinking about going with Fromm instead of Ca. Natural. But it really is awful early to jump to conclusions. So I see my AM possibly being maybe Fromm and ?(these 2 have to be easy on the pocket book) and my PM feeding staying Orijen and TOTW. I am not a big fan of the Kirkland brand because I already use one of diamonds product, a little and a little is all I want to use from them. But believe me I well be pricing dog foods again.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW, GRAINFREE CALIFORNIA NATURAL COMING!!! I wonder how much it well be? Man this would be great but I really have no problem with brown rice...

http://www.californianaturalpet.com/


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

All they will do is substitute the rice with potatoes. This is trully a lateral move.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

eric,

it is usually not that simple. the amount of potato used in almost all grainless kibbles is far less than the quantity of rice used in grain inclusive foods, often because they are increasing the meat content significantly (since that is what many grain free feeders are seeking and expect). there are exceptions like TOTW pacific stream, which, at 24% protein, clearly has nowhere near the meat content as other grainless kibbles.

id wait and see what the CN frain free looks like. well, not me personally, since i will no longer feed Natura products since P & G is tking them over. with all conglomerate takeovers, the following things aleays happen so that the conglomerate can squeeze every last penny out of the operation:

1-quality control will get degraded....without the prices going down.

2-they will seek out the lowest bidders for their supply sources....without the prices going down.

2-ingredients will actually begin to change (rice and corn and cheap fillers are much cheaper than meat products) without the prices going down.

there is a good discussion going on in the forum section about the P&G takeover of Natura....the consensus is that regardless of all the usual spin that P&G will allow Natura to run independently is a complete fantasy. after all, in the next breath Natura brags how the "synergistic relationship" with P&G will "help them move forward".....yes, right into a petsmart and petco near you (and eventually grocery store).

bottom line is the owners wanted to retire even more comfortably than they would have without the ssle.

i think its great that all my Natura feeding brethren are seeing through the usual BS and dropping Natura...this at least sends a message to the few truly independent dog food manufacturers that remain.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You guys are most likely correct. But I believe it well not be an over night change. In 6 months is when I believe you MIGHT be able to see some kind of change. Hopefully one of the kids well stay around to watch dog the program. My other hope is that they might sell some of their products to Costco which might lead tp keeping a quality product. Wishfull thinking, HUH? If we don't get rid of the illegals, guys like me who are directly effected by these ^&%$#*! are going to have no choice but feed a cheaper food.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I totally agree with derek Natura had all these decent foods-and now I believe that they will all be screwed up with cheap ingredients,who knows they may start sourcing from China.I believe that they will use the cheapest available.What a shame that this whole line of quality food is now ruined.Jess-I would be excited about the Cali Natural grain free if it wasn't sold to P&G.But now I will never use it.What a waste!!


----------



## Z (May 10, 2010)

Big companies like P&G care only about 1 thing....the bottom line. I've talked to a few DVM's that were involved at CSU when Hills was just getting started. The research and the product was great back then but none of them would recommend Hills to anyone of their clients today but yet you see Hills being pushed at our local vets across the country. 

Natura will be marketed big time by P&G and the product with become one that most of us will never use. The extra dollars per month for great food is well worth it for helping our our 4 legged kids health. 1 Vet bill saved is worth the extra dollars for the better product.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I just got this off their website

Natura Announces Change In Ownership, But Not Philosophy or Commitment to Quality

You may have heard Natura expects to be acquired by The Procter and Gamble Company sometime in June 2010. By joining the P&G family of brands, our intent is that we will have more resources to raise awareness for the benefits of natural and holistic pet foods. Our hope is even more pets will then experience the benefits of Natura’s high-quality, super-premium brands.

P&G has assured us of their commitment to this business and to the people who have been our partners and our advocates over the years. We will continue to deliver the high quality products that have earned consumers’ trust. 

For more than 20 years, Natura has dedicated itself to producing healthy, high-quality pet foods, and we will remain true to that philosophy. As we move forward with this change in ownership you can continue to find Natura pet foods at your local independent pet specialty retailers. 

Thank you for your dedicated support and advocacy for Natura Pet foods. We have genuinely appreciated your support in the past and we hope we can count you among our valued customers in the future.

Sincerely,
Don Scott 
President 

© 2010 Natura Pet Products, Inc.


----------



## Ike (May 15, 2010)

I work in this industry but not in the "corporate" setting. I was shocked to hear this news last Wednesday. Just a couple things I've heard throughout the Natura community are both related to Jess' posts... Natura's owners do have a daughter, but she is not interested in the pet food lines and, I've seen the cost of the Cal Nat Grain Free and it is significantly less expensive than Evo (about $8 less). 
I have a hard time believing P&Gs "mission statement" regarding Natura, but like most of you have said, we'll just wait and see. If they do what they say, the independent retailer will prosper and P&G will not compromise ingredients. This of course has not been the trend with previous independently owned dog food co.'s.
I rotate Natura products and raw so I'm also very concerned about this because before Natura I used Wellness (pre- Petco Wellness).


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

The pet store I buy all my dog food is dropping all of naturapet products. They dislike Proctor and Gamble's products that much. They told me any dog food manufacture who produces a product as bad as Liams can not be trusted and they feel just like us,,,THAT IT IS JUST A MATTER OF TIME BEFORE THEY START USING INFERIOR INGREDIENTS. They believe they well not change the formula, but that they well be inserting lower grade ingredients. They also feel that P.G. well not be honest about how much meat and other ingredients well be used,, in other words they think they well start lying about whats in their product. They also feel it is just a matter of time before you see the new, unimproved and ruined naturapet products at Walmart or another big chain stores. I tend to agree with that. I could have just bought my last bag of California Natural. I wonder how long it well take them to put Corn OR Wheat in these products, any guess's. 9 MONTHS IS MY GUESS..and 2 months (early August) and they well be using inferior ingredients is my other guess!!!


----------



## Alli (May 19, 2010)

I sent Natura an email stating how disappointed I was....of all people to sell-out to, Proctor & Gamble?? Wow.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey derick, Eric and Michelle what do you think I should replace my California Natural with?? I know I have about a month but it seems everytime I find something I like it is over 50 bucks a bag. I have not seen canine caviler(sp) in my area and I don't really want to feed him anymore of the TOTW than what I do now. Geez this is getting tough. I might even have to stay with Ca. Natural. Fromm duck is pretty cheap at k9cusine because of a big sale and I well get a bag before their sale is over, but man I hate stock piling dog food. I really liked the fact California Natural only has 3 ingredients, I know the Hearing has a few more ingredients but I feed him the lamb.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, yesterday was his 1st year birthday. I found out he loves rib steaks as much as I do, LOL, he didn't get that much. He got a ton of goodies yesterday and I was worried he would have bad stools today, We were lucky because he is fine. He went nuts over that duck and potato roll, Natural balance has.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Best place to buy Canine Caviar is heartypet.com


----------



## Rottlady (May 27, 2018)

I feed Healthwise (regular kibble) and Evo chick/turkey (grainfree) mixed 50/50 (Both Natura products). With Evo's most recent price jump coupled with this sale I have decided to change my grainfree portion now. (I am going to mix Nature's Logic and Acana Wild Prairie Harvest) but will continue to feed Natura's Healthwise as my regular kibble for awhile longer til something changes or I find something I like for a similar price. Thus far I have found nothing with as good of ingredients for a similar price (about $1.14/lb)

I looked at Great life for my regular kibble portion but they are not yet avail in New England without shipping. (they say they have a distributer in the works) Though Canine Caviar looks ok. I had wanted to use the Acana classic but it is not available in the US because it has milk thistle and burdock in it (allowed as supplements but not as a food ingred in the US)


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Has anybody see the ingredient list for the grainless California Natural ?? And anyone know the price ?? I wouldn't mind getting a bag before P&G takes them over, it's been coming soon now for about 3 weeks.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Eric I just looked at getting a bag of Canine Caviar but on sale it was fine, but with shipping it was 66 bucks.. 10 bucks more than Orijen in my area.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Hearty Pet sells Canine Caviar for around $45 for a 30 pounder. If you watch, they have discounts and free shipping all the time.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy (Belated) Birthday Tony 3 Toes!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess naturapet is already done AND ON THE DOWN HILL SLIDE. I have sent them 3 e-mails and I have heard nothing from them, 3 months ago they were pretty fast. I guess P&G is already slashing anything and anybody in order to make MORE MONEY. They could be overwhelmed but it really doesn't take much to hit the reply button. I think I have bought my last bag from them. My attitude is if you are so lazy and pathetic that your company can't respond to e-mails than your company can not be trusted. LOL, Merrick finaly responded to me,what about a month later and I did not like their answer one little bit.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I am looking hard at Fromm and I am trying to get my pet store to carry it when they drop all of naturapet's products.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I got an E-mail from these guys saying that they have starting shipping the new grainless California Natural. Anyone seen it yet??


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This is my post on another board. It's on ethoxyquin. Artemis just sent me another email about it.

I did a huge study on this and the problem is the US Coast Guard requires it's use if the meal is ""made at sea"". Manufactures can get a specil permit but it cost money....Here is what I found.

Canadian manufactures are not bound by that law and Champion foods(Orijen & Acana), Horizon/Horizon Legacy and Petcurean (Go,Now and Smmit) DO NOT USE IT nor do their supplies.

American manufactures Wellness and Artemis have the special permits.

Every other dog food manufacture in America that has fish meal in it most likely has been preserved by the big bad E by their suppliers. I emailed every decent dog food manufacture and I certainly got a lot of BS. 

Nature's Variety says their fish meal is frozen by their suppliers.

Merrick, Breeders Choice, Timberwolf, Nature's Logic and Fromm all stated that their did not buy from suppliers that did use it.These were the only companies who stated that their suppliers did not use it. 

Naturapet, (Evo, Innova, California Natural, Health Wise and Karma) states it loud and clear on their web site, that they do not buy from suppliers who use it. But P & G bought this company so I know this company well change that because it is a added cost to the manufacturing process.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Jess-I was at the pet store last week and they had the California Natural Grain Free- too bad they sold to Proctor and Gamble.....I would have used it if Natura still owned it.Oh well another good company bites the dust.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

BTW I was at Walmart UGH and they had Newman's own dog food there,I thought that was supposed to be a premium dog food.Definitely the best choice they have at Walmart though.Purina came out with a new "Higher End" Purina One,LOL still just a big bag of crap!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I recently bought a small bag of California Natural Herring and Sweet potatoes to add to his AM feeding, replacing Fromms Duck. Why? Because I can only get Fromms at one outlet here and I hate the guy who owns the store, he is as rude as can be. Anyway I am impressed with what it has done to Tony's coat. GSD's have ruff fur and Tony's has aways been really soft, but this food took it to a new whole level. I am so bummed P&G has taken this over.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Has anybody tried EVO Herring formula? Pretty nice looking grain free kibble that uses NO Potatoes!!!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Eric- it looks good.Too bad they sold to P&G...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I am really stocked up now. I won't be buying any dog food for at least a month. Yeah, P&G really has everyone running. When you buy 12 bags of food at the store I get my food dog from you get the 13th one free. Well first Mate has said they well honor any bags of Nature you have bought and add it to their number. This store is gonna drop Natura products.


----------



## MaryAnn (Jul 2, 2010)

So what are thoughts on the best "replacement" for the Natura products? Especially since so many stores are dropping it. Its seems like every brand of better quality dog foods has gone the way of the supermarket brands.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

MaryAnn-I like the ones that are family owned and operated.Merrick Pet Care,Fromm Family Foods,Champion pet foods.My budget picks TOTW,Kirkland,Whole Earth Farms-by Merrick.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It's really up to you. Their are some pretty good dog foods out there and some people well disgree with me and thats cool, but I believe you should feed twice a day with 2 different products. I am in the same boat as you, because I feed California Natural in the AM and Orijen in the PM. I really liked C.N. because they don't have all the crap in it that dogs really don't need. The ones I am really looking at are Fromms(having a hard time in my area getting it) Taste of the Wild (I do feed this already to some degree)GO Grain Free Endurance Formula, Acana (3 of their products), Timberwolf and the Costco brand. I lost my job awhile back and it doesn't look good finding another. I am still experminting with Instinct because my dog got a little eye goo when I tried it the last time. I also found out yesterday that 1st Mate produces their own food, but it seems a little light on meat. But since I supplement my dogs diet with meat everyday this might be OK in my case.
To be honest, I would feed any of the ones below and money is gonna start playing a bigger part in what I feed. But no matter what, the majority of his PM meal well be Orijen. 


The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Wild Prairie, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Wellness Core
4.	Go, Natural Grain Free Endurance.
5.	Evo
6.	Blue Wilderness
7.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
8.	Instinct
9.	Artemis
10.	Fromm
11.	Acana, the rest of their products.

Good quality for a low price

1. TOTW
2. California Natural
3. Health Wise
4. Kirkland, Costco

The B list
1. California Natural
1. Innova
2. Now 
3. GO, chicken, salmon only
4. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Canidae
9. Health Wise
10. Karma
11. Nature’s Logic


----------



## Halo (Jul 18, 2010)

BEWARE!
Proctor and Gamble has now purchased Natura!
Formulas will remain the same until January 2011.
This also includes California Natural.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Old news and actually Innova has already had some issues...


----------



## Eileen_Leonardo (Jul 19, 2010)

Any of the Natura foods made prior to June will have been made by the orginal company and of course will be good for one year from stamped date. I would stock up. Switching though to Natural Planet Organics


----------



## Halo (Jul 18, 2010)

To Jesse's comment about my posting being old news. I just found out about this so I felt it was good to post. Personally, I do  not compromise my dog's health with any kibble no matter what. I have fed raw for a few years now and my dogs have always thrived. I am also well diversed in what goes into thie dog food and have years of knowledge regarding the pet food industry. When you think about it no kibble can be natural no matter what they say. If you put a piece of meat in a bag how long do you think its going to last. If anyone thinks by putting antioxidants is going to keep the meat from going rancid I would like you to try it.

The rendering plants add the chemicals therefore legally the dog food companies do not have to list the chemicals because they were added beforehand.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 7, 2010)

Can anyone recommend an alternative to Innova now that they sold out?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Blue Wilderness
4.	Wellness Core
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
7.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
8.	Artemis
9.	Fromm
10.	Instinct
11.	Evo
12.	Merrick, before grain.
13.	Horizon Legacy

The B list
1. California Natural
2. Now, Grain free. 
3. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Canidae
8. Natures Logic
8. First Mate
9. Health Wise
10. Karma
12. Innova
12. Kirkland, Costco


----------



## zoo62 (Aug 24, 2010)

Email I received from Natura in regards to P&G buy out:

Thank you for contacting Natura Pet Products. The sale of Natura Pet Products to Proctor & Gamble was finalized on June 1, 2010.

Natura’s dedication to quality and nutritional philosophy has not changed. Natura’s Founders; John & Ann Rademakers and Peter Atkins, started Natura’s business with the purpose to provide the healthiest pet foods in the world. In building Natura’s business they have maintained animal health and wellness as a priority. They have strongly supported their independent retail partners. 

P&G is committed to growing the Natura brands. They recognize the critical nature of growing the entire portfolio through the independent pet specialty stores. The quality of our products will continue to be world class. Natura’s nutritional philosophy will not change. The foundation of our success is rooted in our products and their performance. We will not compromise our standards. 

P&G will be acquiring our manufacturing facilities in Fremont, NE and San Leandro, CA along with the full complement of Natura employees. P&G intends to operate Natura Pet Products as an independent entity. Our approach to formulation and product design will remain the same, and we will continue to position our formulas on the cutting edge. We will continue to evolve and improve our market leading products. Our ingredient selection philosophy will remain unchanged. 

Natura’s current operating management team will remain in their respective positions and Natura’s business relationships will remain unchanged.

P&G has sought us out to advance and improve their natural and holistic product line and are interested in our products because they believe that we are the best at what we do… providing “The Healthiest Pet Food in the World.”

If you have any additional questions please feel free to contact me at your convenience. 

Best Regards, 
Ashley

Natura Product Advisor
Licensed Veterinary Technician

(800) 532-7261

[email protected]


----------



## Alecia (Nov 7, 2010)

What do you think about flint river ranch dog food?


----------



## Tami_Dias (Jan 4, 2011)

I just went to buy my Innova Senior Dry Food for my Lab. She has been on Innova the beginning. She looks like an 8 year old. While I was in front of the food my store manager was in the process of explaining to another customer about the P&G situation and the side effects they have been hearing from customers. They are receiving about 11 bags per week of innova back per week from customers for vomiting, diarrhea, and extreme itching. My dog has been itching so bad the last couple of months we have woken up to blood paw prints down our hallway. I have been
at the vet she is already on allergy meds and we cannot control it. The 
itching contiues to get worse. She has been groaning quite a bit and I have been wondering if she feels sick. I just switched her food to Diamond Senior.


----------



## Steve10 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have been feeding my dog evo chicken and turkey since I got him a year ago, (I got him as an adult from a shelter) and will keep feeding him evo until I see reason to change. He is a lab mix (border collie I think) and was only 42 lbs, he is now 51 lbs and the vet said he was in excellent health, good heart rate and perfect weight. The P&G buyout doesn't scare me a bit. His stools are fine, he has no skin issues. It is an excellent product and I have full confidence in it.


----------



## Daley's (Feb 23, 2011)

My dog has been on EVO Turkey & Chicken for about 2 years. I've also been monitoring the bag contents since the take over. NO DIFFERENCE! He is still happy and healthy with a great coat and lots of energy. None of the stores I talk to about EVO have experienced any complaints. Also they know of no changes in the food or any plans by P&G to change it. Why kill the goose that lays the golden eggs? You'd be a fool to mess with success, so they won't.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, don't hold your breath. I know for a fact that Innova and California Natural are now being made by much lower grade of ingredients than before p & g bought them out. Do you really think a money grubbing company like p & g isn't gonna start buying from cheaper suppliers? Do you think that p & g bought this company because they love dogs? If you do you really have some loose screws. THEY BOUGHT THIS COMPANY TO MAKE MONEY AND THE ONLY WAY THEY CAN MAKE MORE MONEY IS TO BUY FROM CHEAPER SUPPLIERS. And that means a crappy dog food.


----------



## David2 (Mar 5, 2011)

so what is a good food to replace Innova? I know that Precise may be tood for replacing California Natural, but is there a better one for Innova?


----------



## Stephanie6 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi! I’m Stephanie with Natura’s Communication Team. I saw your comment and wanted to let you know that all Natura products continue to be produced in our manufacturing facility in Fremont, NE. I can also assure you that our products are made with the same high-quality natural ingredients and nutritional philosophies. Our healthful formulas have not changed, as our unique formulas have been extremely beneficial for the health of millions of pets, and Natura will not compromise on our naturally nutritious recipes. 

If you have any questions, feel free to call 800.532.7261 between 8 a.m. and 5:30 p.m. CST Monday – Friday or email [email protected]


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Well Stephanie, how isn't that my dog ate C.N. all his life and about 3 months after p & g bought you out my dog can't eat it.Why is that?? Keep in mind I am a professional in the dog industry. How come their was a new post here about cellophane being in your dog food?? How come I have had at least 30 people tell me that their dogs can't eat Innova anymore?? How come Iams was once a fairly decent dog food and after p & g bought them out it is now one of the worst?? How come their are tons of comments on this site saying their dogs can't eat your products any more??? AND CAN YOU HONESTLY SAY YOU HAVEN'T CHANGED SOME OF YOUR SUPPLIERS?? Can you really say that??? How come almost 50% of the good pet stores up here in Washington State have dropped your products?? How come you are now selling to the 2 big chain stores? FUNNY THING IS i SAID YOU WOULD DO THAT, I am gonna have to go find that.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes David, there are quite a few good dog food companies out there and here is a list I made up. I am gonna update this list in a few days because some things are changing.

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, pacifica & grassland Only.
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie, ONLY.
5.	GO, grain free /Endurance Only.
6.	Fromm, 4 star.
7.	Merrick
8.	Wellness Core
9.	Blue Wilderness
10.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
11.	Artemis

The B list
1. GO, the rest of their products.
2. Evangers
3. Timberwolf
4. Fromm, the rest of their products.
5. Instinct
6. Wellness super 5 mix
7. Now, Grain free. 
8. Solid Gold
9. Precise Holistic Complete, Only.
10. Natures Logic
11. Pinnacle
12. First Mate
13. Kirkland or Natural Domain, Costco!(mainly because of cost)
14. Now, the rest of their products.

The C list
1.	Nutrisource
2.	Evo
3.	Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul
4.	Exclusive
5.	Pure Vita
6.	Canidae, Grain Free ALS, Only.
7.	Wellness 
8.	Earthborn
9.	Annamaet, GRAINFREE ONLY.
10.	Organix
11.	Natural Balance, not all are good!
12.	Whole Earth farms, this well move up!
13.	Premium Edge
14.	Innova


----------



## el (May 26, 2010)

Actually isn't Champion Pet foods a 25 year old company, maybe they are following their old path again. Nobody had heard of them before 6-7 years ago I wonder why. People do your own research and be careful of web bloggers like Jess


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yea, that's what I am. And you better be careful of someone like me, who actually does tons of research EVERYDAY. I see you are trying to bash, theee, best dog food made today. Funny how someone like you comes here and makes FALSE statements about such a good dog food. Do some homework you'll find some answers to your FALSE STATEMENTS!!! Whats wrong, do you feed a crappy dog food and are now trying to justify it or are you just stupid.


----------



## el (May 26, 2010)

Thank you for telling the people you are an Orijen web blogger. hope they pay you well for bashing other great companies like Evo. You make false statement. Orijen did kill cats in Australia and I backed it up and the pet store did have bone shards in the Orijen pet food and I backed it up. Orijen is made by Elmira, but they can't say that because they lie and tell the public that they use local ingredients at their plant. Maybe in the beginning they did. And this is like Orijen's 3rd 4th ingredient change which they do not state on thier bags or site. When will they make up their minds.

Unlike your false statement about Evo using cheap ingredients where is your back up. If I was the Evo comapny I would sue you for slander and false accusations.

See what you bosses Peter and Michelle have to say to this, you know the Orijen owners that sign your check.


----------



## el (May 26, 2010)

You are saying that Kirkalnd is a better food that Innova. Check where Kirland is made. You know nothing about these companies, what research. HA. I hope no one listen to you and you so called "research".


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Poor little el. He really has no clue about what p & g is all about. Make up your mind is it the 3rd, 4th or maybe you could say 5th change. Maybe you could use the word slaughter, you really are something. I am not bashing Evo, but I know for a fact that Innova and California Natural are NOT the quality foods they were before p & g bought them out. You can go to any dog food forums and see more than one post of people that are having issues with those products. I personally had problems with C.N.!! I guess you are a little slow since you could not figure that I was being facetious with my blogger statement. That might be to big of a word for you. Oh gee Kirkland and Diamond vs Innova, Evo, C.N. and p & g. I would not trust p & g with pig food. I sure wish CHAMPION dog food "did" sign my check because then I would be working for a great company and not a low life company like p & g....Hey Peter and Michelle it's pay day where is my check????


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess LOL,Who the heck is Peter?? I see the jackass that calls himself "el" is back again.Sorry el,but I'm not an "Orijen web blogger".And I don't sign anyone's paycheck.I am a stay at home mom with a six year old son.Who just happens to have 2 dogs.If you have read ANY of my posts,you would know that although I do think that Orijen is a superior food,I don't recommend it often because most people can't afford the cost......myself included.These are the foods I use,and yes I do know who they are manufactured by,mostly Diamond.TOTW,Kirkland,4health,Merrick Whole Earth Farms.I am also a fan of giving my dogs real food,eggs,sardines,bits of meat,small amounts of veggies and fruit.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, I live in the suburbs north of Seattle. Anyway I took Tony down to a little lake because he loves to swim out after the tennis ball. As we were coming home (about 10:30am) I see 2 dogs jogging down the middle of the road. I keep thinking what the heck are these guys doing running loose. As we get closer Tony starts going nuts (not barking), which he never does, so I roll up his window and I look closer and it is 2 coyotes. Tony then tries to get out my window. No kidding, we had to stop because these 2 were moving so slow. It was so cool to be that close, about 30 feet. This went on for about a block when they finally went under a fence into a local golf course. What was odd is they looked well fed. It was one of the neatest things I have ever got to see and it was in the middle of a very busy suburb. I have lived here for over 50 years and I have never seen that. It was sooooo cool.....


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

PS. It was Tonys 22nd month birthday yesterday. LOL, boy did I ever spoil him with some raw beef ANNNND I found out he flat out loves the freeze dried raw food. LOL, he really thinks he is getting a big time treat. I then got him some frozen raw from Vita Essentials (4.95 what a great price) and he damn near took my fingers off he loved it so much. I thought his poo would be bad but he did great.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL, Jess you got a chance to see your first wild coyote yesterday? Man you'd really love a trip here to Arkansas LOL, we got plenty of coyotes for you guys to see running loose. I see your shepherd is nearing his 2nd bday congrats.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Antonio, I bet I would love it down there. But I do hate really hot and really cold weather. You can go about 70 miles east of where I live and see plenty of wild life and eastern Washington has tons of wild life. Dude this is the suburbs located between there pretty large cities in Seattle, BelIevue, and Everett. We do have raccoons and a few eagles down by Puget sound, but thats about it. When I was growing up you could hear the coyotoes and wolfs howl at nigh,t but man we have grown from a town of 15 thousand to a town of 250 thousand and all the towns around us have grown the same way. It's just wall to wall people and most are illegal mexicans and black people. It is a real eye opener for those who have left and then come back here.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess,that's really cool,too bad you didn't have a camera.Wonder what the heck those coyotes were doing in the burbs? I saw a fox once at night,I had to hit my brakes and swerve to miss him.He was a beautiful little creature.LOL your still counting Tony's age in months,just like a human baby.Wow,he's almost Two already.TIME FLIES.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

My dog actually got to have a little fun exercise in the yard, while some might scream animal cruelty just keep in mind no animals were harmed LOL., but I hung a bird feeder on back of my property over the weekend (Saturday), and I guess since this morning sometimes the large population of black birds we have found their way to the feeder. My Dobie was running over the scretch of the property chasing them off while ignoring the sparrows and other bird species at the feeder, I thought it was kind of fun, but I was able to utilize his training while out by getting him to recall on command and keeping him in a sit/stay position while the birds were flying in and over head. It was actually pretty entertaining for a boring country day LOL.


----------



## Zoe1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am looking for a healthy puppy food for my 8-week-old Chesapeake Bay Retriever. The breeders fed her Diamond Naturals Beef Meal & Rice, but based on what I am reading on this and other forums, it's not a very good food. They were concerned about me transitioning her to Orijen because of the high protein and fat content. Is there something "in-between" Diamond Naturals and Orijen in terms of quality/protein/fat? I feed my cats Orijen and they seem to be thriving -- but they are 10+ years old. Wondering what's best for a young pup... any thoughts? I'm concerned about kidney function with high-protein diets.


----------



## Jessica7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi i have a 9 week old Blue Heeler Lab cross. i have been doing a lot of research the past few days on dog food. my vet suggested Eukanuba Science diet Royal Canin and some stuff they sell at the vet. i was thinkin of putting him on Orijen Innova Wellness Go Taste of the wild Organix Fromm Solid Gold... as you can see thats a lot of different brands. i have currently narrowd it down as a lot of those brands i cant find anywhere here.
all i can find here is 
Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy Food( i have heard a lot of bad things about nutro so im not sure about it)
Science Diet Large Breed Puppy Original Recipe
Innova® Large Breed Puppy Food
Wellness Complete Health Super5Mix Large Breed Puppy Food
Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Formula
Royal Canin MAXI Large Breed Puppy 32 Formula
Authority® Large Breed Puppy Food
Blue Buffalo Life Protection Large Breed Puppy Chicken & Rice Formula
Nature's Recipe Large Breed Puppy Food
and
Organix Puppy Food Formula ( im not sure about this one as mmy vet said must be large breed specific)
also found 1 store that sells Orijen.
i did some reasurch and im not likeing the ones my vet sugested. 
what one do you guys think is best?


----------



## Jessica7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Help!!! :'(


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jessica, when my dog was a pup he loved the Wellness super five mix puppy, and did great on it.


----------



## Julie11 (Jul 6, 2011)

We got our great dane when he was eight weeks old. He is now 3 years old. I have fed my dog Innova dry dog food for his entire life. I loved Innova and never had any problems. I had a VERY healthy great dane. That is until April of this year. He broke out with little pink bumps all over his body and some of them came to a head like a pimple. He lost about 35% of his hair. Then we found out he had an ear infection, his teeth went from being white to having alot of tartar on them. He was so itchy that you couldn’t even touch him without him coming off the floor. I started eliminating everything one by one to target what was causing this. Now he was just on Innova and water. I thought for sure I would see an improvement. Not only did it continue, it seemed to get worse. The vet couldn’t figure out what was wrong with him and no one had any answers. I never thought in a million years that my beloved Innova could be the source of the problem. So I took to the internet to do some research only to discover that proctor and gamble bought natura over a year ago. I had noticed a difference in the appearance of the food but thought nothing of it. It’s color and shape was the same, but the texture changed and it had little white specks on it. I immediately decided that day to go get a different food and start the transition. I fed him 25% taste of the wild and 75% Innova for about a week, but I couldn’t take seeing him like this anymore. So by day eight, I just switched him 100% to taste of the wild. The pink bumps and itching were gone by the NEXT day! The bumps that did come to head started to heal and his hair started to return. I started asking around about Innova and I was told that proctor and gamble are under some sort of contract for two years stating that the ingredients will not change. I personally do not believe that and no one will ever convince me that they didn’t do something to ruin this food. Never again will I purchase Innova! Proctor and Gamble has a far larger interest in their pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Meg2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Before I got my dog I did a lot of research as to what dog food I wanted to feed her. I had to be extra careful when choosing because I needed something lower in protein because I have a Newfoundland and she is a giant breed and grows very quickly. She has been on Innova for 4 weeks now and she has had a few problems while on the food; he hasn't had sold poops, she has terrible fart. I have only recently learned that Innova was recently purchases by Proctor and Gamble and has since changed the formula of the dog food. I am now looking to switch to another food. My next option is Fromm Gold Large Breed puppy food.


----------



## Gale1 (Dec 28, 2011)

We have fed our small dogs Innova for the past 5 years and it worked wonders. We had changed from a vet food. In October 2011 our 10 year old developed pancreatitis. We changed him to Innova low fat and he was fine. However our 4 year old soon developed digestive problems. After many trips to the vet it was suggested it was the food. We switched the younger one to the low fat for a week just to see what would happen and all symptoms disappeared. It is our guess the adult dog food formula has been changed. We have now switched to another brand and they are both fine. It maybe that Proctor and Gamble has now changed the formula. So disappointing.


----------



## Lyndie (Apr 17, 2012)

I got my rescue dog several months ago and I transitioned her from a lower quality food to Innova. I thought I was helping her out. I have had dogs all my life and I understand the importance of a slow transition. That is exactly what I did. She seemed to really like it at first and everything was good. After about one week she started to not eat as much (very weird for her lol) and had the WORST smelling farts and not so firm stool. I thought about it and I realize now, even more after reading all of these reviews that I'm going to try a different food. She was having a really hard time going poop at times. Like she was really uncomfortable. I don't like it and I'm going to do what's best for her. She is 3 and healthy as can be! She shouldn't have to deal with this. Thanks for all the reviews. It really helped in my decision!


----------



## Cristy (Sep 10, 2012)

I give my 3 poms Solid Gold wee bit small breed dog food and their coat
It's so soft and shiny, but In my local (only) store it's very difficult to find, and I bought
the same Brand Sun dance and it's ok but the kibbles are I think too big, but they still eat them
very well. I don't know If I should switch the food, I Can't find ONE that hasn't bad reviews
First this BB bought by P&G and changed the formula, I Can't stand that. Wellness Core has China ingredients, that's a NO No. And last Innova it has found positive in I can't remember what bad acid and another bad stuff. So I don't care about the price, I just want to find a great or perfect dog food.


----------

